# Degrading to him



## Christianmarriage (Oct 27, 2009)

My husband who is cheating on me right now has told me that me performing oral sex on him is degrading to me because I am his wife. However, I found a picture of someone performing oral sex on him in his cell phone. Of course he lied and said that it was a picture of someone else. I told him that I can point out his exact penis out of a haystack of penises I know it is his! He found that comments funny and said no it is not his. We rarely have sex and when we do it always the same position, him on top! He does not allow me to express myself sexually, yet he tells me that he knows what I am capable of. That is why he fought so hard to start dating with me because someone that I used to date bragged on me so much and so highly that he had to see who I was. He said that he refuses to let me whip him, but yet he is being whipped by all of the other women he is sleeping with.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Why would you listen to the twisted mind of this drug using, cheating guy?


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not sure what you are looking for here but if you want validation, he is very abnormal.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

wow, he is messed up. 
If it were me, I would not even try to work anything out with a man with his mindset... I would file for divorce, get one and never look back.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Between this and the other thread you posted, honestly all I can say to you (again!!) is get out!! This man is not a man who will EVER treat you as you deserve to be treated, and if you stay with him, you may very well put your life in danger because of his promescuity. 
He will never change, and you need to face that realization, sooner than later. He is degrading you by the actions he takes, and you have to value yourself more than this.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

As Mommybean said, your life is in danger already based on his promescuity and abuse towards you...he has threatened to kill you if you leave? This is a very disturbed man. I don't know where your new lease is but at minimum get a restraining order in place so he cannot legally go near your home or work...you cannot save a man who has no desire to be saved. If you must stay married for religious beliefs can you keep the church marriage in place and dissolve the marriage through the court? I would not want his destructive behavior to follow you financially in your future.

I really hope you get out and do so safely. Sorry for this nightmare you are in.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Why on God's green earth are you sleeping with a man who is cheating on you? Are you wanting an STD? Wake up! Protect your health!!!!


----------



## Tootsiepop (Sep 7, 2009)

This is no Christian marriage! This is no marriage period! Only on paper! Please get help and LEAVE this man!


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I don't think I'd ever heard the phrase "haystack of penises" before.


----------

